# Tropicana, Weston super Mare



## maybird (May 25, 2011)

Does ANYONE know what's going on with this??


----------



## krela (May 25, 2011)

The news? Search tropicana on the bbc news website, it's always on there.

All current plans have fallen through and it's now in the hands of the council again.


----------



## RichardH (May 25, 2011)

I remember going here when I was about 10. Them was the days. Always thought the name was a trifle pretentious though. "The Tropicana: Las Vegas, Havana and Weston-super-Mare.


----------



## klempner69 (May 25, 2011)

I know a fella who went in a few weeks back and it really wasnt worth it..pool filled in,slides gone..even the insides are literally one big shed.


----------



## krela (May 25, 2011)

klempner69 said:


> I know a fella who went in a few weeks back and it really wasnt worth it..pool filled in,slides gone..even the insides are literally one big shed.



Could have told you that lol. 

I tried to buy it in 2000 believe it or not.


----------



## RichardH (May 25, 2011)

krela said:


> I tried to buy it in 2000 believe it or not.



You did? To renovate, or preserve unstained (well, increasingly stained)?


----------



## krela (May 25, 2011)

RichardH said:


> You did? To renovate, or preserve unstained (well, increasingly stained)?



Don't be daft. There's a reason it closed in the first place.


----------



## RichardH (May 25, 2011)

krela said:


> Don't be daft. There's a reason it closed in the first place.



Drop in takings? I don't know... I was about 12 when I last visited it, and have only been to Weston once since then (last year, in fact), when I thought it was a bloody eyesore. I was just bemused that *anyone* would want to buy it!


----------

